# hang fan by chain



## shahomy (Feb 2, 2013)

Does anyone hang there fan(6 or 8 inch)by chains or rope?  from. say floor joyces in basement ceiling? The idea is to cut down on the noise /vibration that it creates upstairs...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 2, 2013)

What yual usin now ifin it aint chain or rope and dont say duck tape?

BWD


----------



## mikeydean (Feb 2, 2013)

I use bungie cords:hubba:


----------



## shahomy (Feb 2, 2013)

right now its attached via metal bracket, couple 2x4`s, to floor joice(basement cieling)....


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 2, 2013)

shahomy said:
			
		

> right now its attached via metal bracket, couple 2x4`s, to floor joice(basement cieling)....


 
Yup yual can swap that solid fixtures fur something with more give like yur rope idea like I do  Or like pilgrem bove yual use bungie cord just make it safe no matters what ya do pilgrem good luck yur trail

BWD


----------



## shahomy (Feb 2, 2013)

thanks for the reply`s guys
so your using rope BackWoodsDrifter?  and is it to reduce noise? and most importantly does it reduce the noise significantly? my partner/son-in-law wants to use chains...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 2, 2013)

buy some yo-yo's (rachet rope hangers) .....ebay like 6 bux.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 2, 2013)

shahomy said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply`s guys
> so your using rope BackWoodsDrifter? and is it to reduce noise? and most importantly does it reduce the noise significantly? my partner/son-in-law wants to use chains...


 
I be usein nylon military repel ropes pilgrem, be rope I help perfect military be rope still hang me cliff edge when needed.

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 2, 2013)

Im no biggy just risked life with it when it first introduced is all

BWD


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 3, 2013)

mikeydean said:
			
		

> I use bungie cords:hubba:


:yeahthat:


----------



## Locked (Feb 5, 2013)

I use bungee cord myself...I believe there is a DIY on building a "muffle box" to lower noise.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 5, 2013)

JMO but nothing is as reliable or adjustable as a good old chain.

With that said i would mount a fan not hang it by anything, again JMO


----------



## skullcandy (Feb 5, 2013)

I have my fan hanging with to straps and velcrow works pretty good


----------



## shahomy (Feb 12, 2013)

for the record...got rid of the metal brackets for mounting the fan to the floor joyces, and hung the fan with some eyebolts and rope. 100% difference!!!! so much quieter upstairs(room above fan)


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Feb 12, 2013)

Glad to here yual movin positive direction yur trails walkin 

BWD


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Mar 1, 2013)

I was gonna say drill holes through the floor joists and run rope, its the metal to metal causing vibrations and noise, but glad to see you figured it out!


----------

